# كل شى فى التكيف بالعربى



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-control-lab.part1.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-control-lab.part2.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

*برجاء بالدعاء لمن ساعد وعمل هذا العمل*

:67:مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-Basics.part1.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-Basics.part2.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

*الاسكندرية اصل العلم*

:63:مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-basics-Pract.part1.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-basics-Pract.part2.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

*نحنوا هنا فى الاسكندرية هل حد عاوز حاجة ت 0104339923*

:1:مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-control.part1.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-control.part2.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

:12::14:مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-control.part3.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-control.part4.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

*الصيانة*

:20:


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

*باقى الملف*

:2:مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-Maintenance.part3.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

*اذكر الله*

:31:


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

*الجزء رقم 3و4*

:28:


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

:75:مشاهدة المرفق Com&Ind-Ref-Lab.part1.rar

مشاهدة المرفق Com&Ind-Ref-Lab.part2.rar


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

:16:


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)




----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

*يارب اللى عنده حاجة يعطى غيره والناس تفهم ان ده حسنة جارية*

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part01.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part02.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part03.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

*حد عنده مثال وكتب للمعالجة المياة*

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part04.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part05.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part06.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

*تكمله*

:15:


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

*حد عاوز حاجة من اسكندرية او من التكيف*

:3:مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part10.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part11.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part12.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

*لو حد عاوز حاجة الاميل [email protected]*

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part13.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part14.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part15.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part16.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part17.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC-Workshop.part18.rar


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مايو 2010)

و الله مجهود رائع 
جزاكم الله و كل من عاونك و شجعك كل خير ز بارك الله فيكم 
و هل من مزيد


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

*شغالللللللللللللللللل*

:83:مشاهدة المرفق t3.rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

*coma*

مشاهدة المرفق ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ…ط© طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط³ط¨ 101ط­ط§ظ„ -ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظˆط¶ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© Power Point.pa...rar

مشاهدة المرفق ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ…ط© طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط³ط¨ 101ط­ط§ظ„ -ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظˆط¶ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹظ…ط© Power Point.pa...rar


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

*بسم الله*

مشاهدة المرفق طھظƒظٹظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظˆط§ط، ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط§طھ = ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹ.part01.rar

مشاهدة المرفق طھظƒظٹظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظˆط§ط، ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط§طھ = ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹ.part02.rar


----------



## DJOUMI (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم/
ارجو ان تفيدوني بمعلومات عن الوحة الاكترونية التكييف من حيث التركيب والعطال وكيفية اصلاحها ولكم الجزاء عند الله


----------



## اسلام عمار (10 مايو 2010)

*اى خدمة*

مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-Maint-Lab.part1.rar

مشاهدة المرفق AC&Ref-Maint-Lab.part2.rar


----------



## ammar-sl (10 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## adhamabd (12 مايو 2010)

يا أخى عجز الكلام على أن يشكرك ولكن ادعو لك اللهم أعطى منفقاً خلفاً


----------



## adhamabd (12 مايو 2010)

AC-Workshop.part19
تكييف الهواء بالمركبات = عملي.part03
AC&Ref-Basics.part3
أخى هذه الملفات ناقصه برجاء استكمالها لاكمال الخير وجزاك الله أفضل الجزاء


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 مايو 2010)

*شغلللللللللللللللللللللللل*

مشاهدة المرفق Computerized-AC&Ref.part3.rar

مشاهدة المرفق Computerized-AC&Ref.part4.rar

مشاهدة المرفق Computerized-AC&Ref.part5.rar


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسلام عمار (15 مايو 2010)

برجاء عاوز حاجة للتصميم وحساب الاحمال مع الجدوال حد يقدر يجبهم بطريقة منتظمة وامثاله لهم للسهولة


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع مميز
و جهد كبيير


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أكتوبر 2010)

AC-Workshop.part19
هذا الجزء ناقص و غير موجود و لم يتم فك ال18 جزء الاخرين بدونه
نأمل رفعةو لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايمن الكبره (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع قيم
:56::56::56::56:
​


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ا كرر برجاء عاوز حاجة للتصميم وحساب الاحمال مع الجدوال حد يقدر يجبهم بطريقة منتظمة وامثاله لهم للسهولة


----------



## سعد العادلى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## نتانجن (10 ديسمبر 2012)

لا دا انت كده عاوزلك اعلان دستوري يا برنس يا سلام لو كل المصريين او كل العرب بيفكرو زيك في نشر العلم والفايدة ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فرج فركاش (10 ديسمبر 2012)

:58:


----------



## عبقري التكييف (6 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس-13 (10 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ahmad_shhab (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثرا مبارك فيه


----------



## nofal (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedkorshom (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا ممكن دوره عن كيفية الشحن والتفريغ للتكييف المركزى والدواءر الصغيره زى الثلاجات


----------



## abdall hany (11 أغسطس 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------

